# Rahmen erstellen



## HF SHOOTER (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Also ich hab hier zwei Bilder. Bei dem einen ist es ohne Rahmen und beim anderen mit Rahmen. Den Rahmen hab ich hinzugefügt mit dem Programm Micrografx Picture Publisher 10. Das nennt sich bei dem Programm Vignette Schwarz.












Da ich aber bei dem Programm nur die Möglichkeit hab einen weißen oder einen schwarzen Rahmen zu erstellen such ich ein anderes Programm wo ich die Rahmenfarbe selber bestimmen kann. Wer kennt so ein Programm?

Danke!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## HF SHOOTER (5. Juni 2004)

Kennt den echt keiner ein Programm wo man diesen bestimmten Rahmen machen kann?

Bitte!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Das kannst du zB. mit Photoshop machen. Einfach zweimal einen Schlagschatten nach innen machen (einmal 135 und einmal 45 Grad). Dabei kannst du die Schattenfarbe frei wählen.
Einen "Einbuttonclick"-Effekt kenn ich da nicht.

Hier ist was ich damit mal eben gemacht hab (sind allerdings unterschiedliche Blautöne im Schatten!)


----------



## HF SHOOTER (5. Juni 2004)

cool also Schlagschatten kann ja eigentlich jedes etwas bessere Programm weil leider hab ich Photoshop nicht, hab aber eine Demo von Fireworks und würd des da mal ausprobieren.

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Von der reinen Technik ist es nur ein Farbverlauf ins Transparente, der auf das Bild multipliziert wird.
Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch das.


----------

